# Importieren ?



## Perffy (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt bin auf der Suche nach eine Java API fur Senden Emails. Ich habe verschiedene Codes gefunden, aber immer am Anfang muss ich einige Klasse importieren, leider bei mir erscheinen Fehler ?
Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.0.2 .
ich kann Folgendes nicht importieren, weiss jemand warum, wie konnen die Fehler verschwinden ?

//erstes Programm auf 1.Zeile keine Fehlermeldung

import java.util.Properties; 
import javax.mail.*; 
import javax.mail.internet.*; 
import javax.activation.*; 

//zweites Program auf 1.Zeile keine Fehlermeldung

import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import javax.activation.*;
import beans.mail.SimpleMail;


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Mai 2005)

Ist die JAR-Datei des entsprechenden APIs im Classpath?


----------



## Perffy (6. Mai 2005)

Welche JAR-Datei ?
ich hab nur eine Class-Datei erstellt und die Core von einem anderem Forum kopiert.
aber es konnte nicht kompiliert werden, weil es Fehler gibt.

Was soll ich genauer machen ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Mai 2005)

mail.jar

activation.jar

in den classpath aufnehmen, wurde hier und anderswo schon zigmal diskutiert


----------



## Perffy (6. Mai 2005)

Ich hab die zwei Jar files gefunden, aber jetzt weiss ich nicht genau wie ich die installieren soll ?
Ich hab in google gesucht, aber da hab ich nichts verstanden. hab ich die in allen moglichen Folders(java, eclipse, Folder, wo mein Applet ist) gestellt und gestartet, aber es passiert nichts ?
Ein Freund hat probiert auf seinem Rechner unter Linux und da gab es folgendes problem " Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from mail.jar "
Wie kann ich die auf meinen installieren ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Mai 2005)

Perffy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab die zwei Jar files gefunden, aber jetzt weiss ich nicht genau wie ich die installieren soll ?



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Java+Classpath+Jar+Anfänger&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------

